# Ivomec plus



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Read on another forum about someone having problems finding Ivomec Plus.Any info on this?And why?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Do not know anything about a shortage ..Got dewormer 2 weeks ago and they said several Ivometin based products were on back order so I bought Cydectin .


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I heard at the coffee shop..... ivomec is only going to be making the long range wormer.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

What's the low down on the long range wormer


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> What's the low down on the long range wormer


I did not know Ivomec made a long range dewormer. I know they made the injectable. They may make a long range, I just have not heard of it.

I tried Long Range (eprinomectin) last spring. Part of that decision was for fly control. I visited a pasture and did not see a fly. The cattleman credited the Long Range dewormer.

I only used it on the momma cows, not the calves. Too expensive for me to use on calves. I went back to paste worming everything a few years ago.

I did not see the difference in the Long Range that I expected. Others I know still rave about it.


----------

